# ***OFFICIAL*** Mirko Filipović vs. Anthony Perosh Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipović facing Anthony "The Hippo" Perosh in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I will support Mirko to the death.

I know I have been saying this since forever but Cro Cop will be back in good form.

WAR CRO COP hell I think I might even slap on the ole Cro Cop avatar to show support.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rothwell didn't look too good in his last outing, but then I don't blame him for that - Cain is just a notch above him. However, unfortunately CC is on the decline and I can't see him regaining his old form - so I say Big Ben by TKO 2nd round.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hoping Cro Cop kicks Rothwells head off. I want to see the Cro Cop of old so badly it hurts  I just fear this will yet again be another dissapointment.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I really hope that the training with Ivan Hippolyte will have helped Cro Cop out. I would love to see the real Cro Cop back. War Mirko!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was hoping for a different match up for Mirco cuz Rothwell doesn't seem like too bad of a dude. I'd hate to see both lose two back to back especially after their long road to the UFC. I'd say split by Mirco so at least they both save face.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

Rothwell had a huge test coming in fighting Cain...... and he failed. Go Cro-Cop! You can do it! Kick his f**king head off!


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Please Mirko use kick of death. If he wins this by head kick i would celebrate atleast 10 years. So this one goes to Mirko


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Mirko will always be respected/fear just because he has that straight left and that head kick that EVERYBODY waits for ...every fight I watch with him Im on the edge of my seat waiting for it. I hate to see either of these guys go down.But I have to go with Mirko KO in the 2nd Via..you guessed it left head kick. DONE


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

It's a sad day when I have to question whether CroCop is going to get knocked out by Ben Rothwell in the first....but that's what me thinks.

If Mirko kicks his head into the 12th row I'll cry then change my pants.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I want Cro cop to win but he hasn't looked good for a long time. Size is an issue here too. I think Rothwell takes it and I don't like saying that.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mirko may have problems with Rothwells reach... that being said, I think he's quicker with raw power so I can see him puttin Big Ben down IF he's able to get Rothwells timing down and utilize his kicks of death...


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll take Rothwell, just because CroCop has looked like a big wussy lately.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just want one more KO via left head kick! It may be wishful thinking at this point but I want it!!!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Both of these guys put on absolutely abysmal performances in their last outings, respectively. Mirko looks done. Ben looks like he's done. Fight ends as crowd throws everything but the kitchen sink into the octagon after these two bums stink it up for a round and a half...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

someone is missing in this thread.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Ben has been a better fighter then Mirko for quite a while. I know alot of ppl dont want to admit it but he will prove it soon, he has the heart of a lion and he hits hard and can take absolute bombs. Ppl will realize how impressive it was for Cain to manhandle Ben when everybody in the HW division minus Lesnar have really tough times with him. He is no can.

Ben also has a really good GnP and surprisingly decent BJJ game aswell, i think he has a clear advantage with that along with size on the ground.

They both may not have looked stellar last fight but they both faced true young lions that will be around for along time to come. The one positive i would say Ben has is he didnt look like he gave up like Mirko has looked lately.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

LETS GO CRO COP :happy01: LETS GO CRO COP :happy01: LETS GO CRO COP :happy01:


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

the loser has to be cut imo and since Cro Cop has expressed a desire to retire anyway im pulling for Rothwell to extend his career in the UFC by at least one more fight/payday with a victory over CC


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I voted CC, and was thrilled to see that I am in the majority. I know you all are praying as hard as me for that LHK KO.


----------



## Shikken (Feb 11, 2010)

Cro Cop all the way!


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Hopefully Cro Cop is in good shape


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> someone is missing in this thread.


lol who?


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Ben is good fighter - mediocore in UFC.. Good change for Mirko to win and get some confidence again.. I really hope that he win.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, a lot of Cro Cop love in this thread.

Sure, the guy is a legend, but he has looked lost in his last two fights. He basically gave a retirement speech after losing to Dos Santos and I don't think Ben Rothwell is the kind of can he needs to be fighting to end his career with a W.

I'm not a huge Rothwell fan, but he's a big heavyweight with KO power and he has a big reach advantage and unfortunately I can't see Cro Cop landing that head kick. 

Rothwell TKO round 2.


----------



## Shikken (Feb 11, 2010)

The Legacy said:


> I'm not a huge Rothwell fan, but he's a big heavyweight with KO power and he has a big reach advantage and unfortunately I can't see Cro Cop landing that head kick.


We must all believe in Cro Cop so hopefully, this doesn't happen to him: :fight02:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Ben will eek out a decision.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

LHK, go go


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

nathan.keith said:


> Rothwell had a huge test coming in fighting Cain...... and he failed. Go Cro-Cop! You can do it! Kick his f**king head off!


Current Cro Cop failed his test, too.

I wouldn't be surprised to see Rothwell beat Mirko. I love me some Mirko, but the guy is just done.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll be praying for a LHK KO but at this point I've lost all faith in Mirko, like Damone said, he's done.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Both will get "poked" in the eye at the same time and quit before they know the other is down.


Watch it come true.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Voted with my heart and not my brain...hoping for a Cro Cop win by head-kick KO :thumbsup:


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

War cro cop. This is his best chance to prove himself, if he loses then he truly does not belong in the UFC.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Overeem said that Mirko is not training properly in his eyes last couple of years, and that he should join him in his training camp.. i have read that in some croatian newspaper today i can give you the link but that should soon be available in english if those news are true.. 

If only he would love his home country less he would be a better fighter.. he never wanted to leave zagreb and trained just there.. but look at Mousasi he trains with everybody and everywhere.. if only he did that but now it is too late I'm afraid.. can't teach an old dog new tricks..


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> lol who?


NickosCC. You know its bad when he hasnt posted in a CC thread. I guess he thinks Filipovic is done also


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Tomislav III said:


> Both will get "poked" in the eye at the same time and quit before they know the other is down.
> 
> 
> Watch it come true.


Ben will get poked.

Mirko will get hit in the nuts.

Both will fall down, screaming in pain.

Fight over.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

LHK KO coming true in a couple of days.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mirko's just picking up a paycheck. It just shows you even Dana can be a blind nuthugger when he parroted Mirko's B.S. claim that he wanted another run at the title. What a complete crock. 

I think even Mirko would be surprised if he pulled this one out at this point in his career, given where his head is at. 

I'm calling it now: Ben Rothwell via eye poke.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Updated OP and poll.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

Perosh looks like capable to get CC to the ground, and CC was practicing solely stand-up fight for months now, getting ready for the pounding festival with Rothwell. Might be tricky for him if the fight gets down to the ground level....

On a side note, another setback... MMAxion.com announced and CC confirmed he bursted his arcade during the training and went to hospital for sewing it. But even if the fresh wound and stiches could be tricky, he won't give up from fight.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Well this makes things a whole lot easier for Cro Cop. He takes this by TKO in the first.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know anything about Anthony Perosh but judging by level of competition I'm going to pick CroCop. Hopefully Mirko gives a good performance.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

If Perosh can get inside and get this to the ground, bye bye Cro Cop.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

I dont even know who the new guy is


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

CC vs Perosh vbookie:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/72086-mirko-cro-cop-vs-anthony-perosh.html


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

lets go cro cop


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want to see the Rocky moment of the century. The old never was who got a golden opportunity he initially rejected upsets one of the best of all time. Could you imagine?


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

CC being aggressive, love it!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I love to watch CC when he pushes forward! He makes great fights. Just haven't seen much lately.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Interesting, CroCop breaks out the board shorts instead his usual tights.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

2004 Cro-Cop would be drinking soup from this guys skull by now.


this should be over by now.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

damn.. what a elbow lol


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Gotta hand it to Perosh. Could have taken a way out then like Rogan said.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

And it's all over.

Good to see Cro-Cop get a victory.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

I didn't get to see the fight. Epic beatdown?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

CC seems different. Shows more emotion than he used to. Still not much though.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Cro Cop didn't look as if he was trying too hard there, still landed several solid shots, glad he won, props to Perosh for carrying on after that vicious elbow.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

This Perosh guy wasn't anything to write home about, but it was good to see Mirko stalking again, stuffing takedowns, and generally hurting someone.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Perosh hung in there, dude was game for sure. He had no chance of winning, though. Sure Mirko gets a win but it doesn't mean much really.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

We need Cro Cop vs. Pat Barry.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

JimmyJames said:


> 2004 Cro-Cop would be drinking soup from this guys skull by now.
> 
> 
> this should be over by now.


im thinking hes been trying to force a KO with his fights recently which is why i think we saw him pick apart Anthony instead.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Extremely uncompetitive fight but no highlight reel KO, fcking sucks.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Rated said:


> Extremely uncompetitive fight but no highlight reel KO, fcking sucks.


Herb Dean knew it would happen in the 3rd, just prevented it from happening.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gotta respect the heart of Persosh, I mean come on dude hung in there for 2 rounds and kept going with a goat vagina on his forehead.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So did CroCop look as bad in this win as he did against that one guy that lost to Kongo?? Or did CroCop look like he was toying with this guy???

INFO SOMEONE PLEASE!!

I WUV CROCOP!! GOD I HOPE HE IS BACK.!

btw... i thought CroCop looked good agaisnt JDS and every time JDS fights i think it makes CroCop's performance that much better.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Unimpressive. Can't blame Cro Cop though. Anthony's only offense was incredibly sh*tty takedowns that would just get stuffed every time. I have no interest in seeing Anthony in the octagon again, guts or no guts.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

You can give Mirko a break here. Perosh ran away and fell to the ground the second he got hit, ala Thales Leites against Anderson


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Unimpressive. Can't blame Cro Cop though. Anthony's only offense was incredibly sh*tty takedowns that would just get stuffed every time. I have no interest in seeing Anthony in the octagon again, guts or no guts.


Yea, I think he should of at least tried to stand and bang after he couldnt get a takedown after so many tries. At least go down in a blaze of glory.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

NO LHK?

huhhhh, well, at least CC showed he's not completely done yet.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Sweeeeeet!!!!



sworddemon said:


> We need Cro Cop vs. Pat Barry.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mirko looked good I thought. Was in complete control throughout the fight, defended every takedown and domianted the stand-up. Couldn't ask for much more really, especially with Perosh running away the whole time. Perosh did show some serious heart coming back from that cut though, was a serious cut from a vicious Cro Cop elbow. Good signs from Mirko though, looked alot better than he has for a while.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

GJ Mirko


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Mirco felt bad for em. He didn't look like he truly wanted to hurt him, prolly cuz he was a fellow Croatian. Looked like there was a few occasions where he could have really unleashed. At least he won...all CC fans can keep their signatures of him still...lolz!


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Perosh is a fighter the Mirko of old would have finished within a few minutes. To me this fight proved that Cro Cop is done as an elite fighter. 

Credit to Perosh for stepping in at short notice and everything, but as soon as he felt that first punch he looked lost and just went for takedowns without even trying to set them up.

That was the only thing that impressed me about Cro Cop, his takedown defence was pretty good but I expected him to finish the fight much quicker than he did. Perosh has no stand up game. 

Mirko vs. Rothwell please.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I also think Mirko was hoping the fight would end without him having to hurt Perosh too bad.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Good fight, but I blame the lack of highlight KO on Perosh. He ran away the entire fight and the moment CC closed the distance, he dropped down for a takedown, even when he knew there was no way he could get it. Kind of hard to kick a guy like that.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I think Mirco felt bad for em. He didn't look like he truly wanted to hurt him, prolly cuz he was a fellow Croatian. Looked like there was a few occasions where he could have really unleashed. At least he won...all CC fans can keep their signatures of him still...lolz!


Yeah... like when Cro Cop opened up Perosh with the elbow... instead of continuing to pound away... he sat back and looked at the Ref like... _"Umm... maybe we should stop now... do you see that cut?"_


----------

